# Tags next to name explanations



## reardenreturns (Apr 5, 2011)

Can someone explain the convention used for the tags under the username in posts.
There's "Smoker Fanatic", "Premier", "Fire Starter", "Master of the Pit", etc...

What's the qualification level to get to each one? Is it based on the number of posts or admin assignment.. just curious.

I found this: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/49419/how-to-get-rank-at-smoking-meat-forums
which gave a small explanation, but I see more tags than those listed there. Can someone give me an update.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 5, 2011)

Anthony, Most of those are related to number of posts and obviously it's mainly for fun since x amount of posts really doesn't make you an expert. It mainly serves to tell others that you've either been here a while or you are a really avid poster.. or both.

There are a couple that are not related to number of posts:

*OTBS*: This stands for Order of the Thin Blue Smoke and is a very elite group of smokers that everyone wants to belong to. The only way to become a member is to be nominated by your peers. If you are here a lot, really helpful, eager to learn, and you show great potential, there is a pretty good chance that you will eventually make your way into this group.

*Premier Member*: This is just a way to help support the site.. you can pay $15 per year and get this status added to your user name. For that status you get to remove all of the ads on the site and place off-site links in your signature area if you so desire.

I will have to do some research to find out exactly how many posts you must have to progress to each new level.. it 's been a while since we set those up.


----------



## reardenreturns (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Jeff... Before I saw your message I was browsing around in the wiki and submitted my Lifetime Premier membership via Paypal.

I really appreciate the help and knowledge that I've gained here with respect to smoking and the community nature of the place as well. Thanks for keep it up and running for everyone Thumbs Up


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Anthony.. I really appreciate the support.


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 28, 2017)

I have a question Jeff. Back then when I joined I payed for the lifetime membership but I do not see it under my name. Instead it has me listed under the premier heading instead.


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> Anthony, Most of those are related to number of posts and obviously it's mainly for fun since x amount of posts really doesn't make you an expert. It mainly serves to tell others that you've either been here a while or you are a really avid poster.. or both.
> 
> There are a couple that are not related to number of posts:
> 
> ...



Well, most of the OTBS members are elite smokers. I am proud to be the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 28, 2017)

?


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2017)

disco said:


> Well, most of the OTBS members are elite smokers. I am proud to be the exception that proves the rule.



Disco, stop being modest. You rank right up there. 

Chris


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Disco, stop being modest. You rank right up there.
> 
> Chris


Well, I've been told I'm rank.


----------

